# Solved: acer aspire 7741Z-4433



## kellyr (Feb 20, 2000)

hi, got a new aspire laptop couple years ago, but when windows 8 came out, I put it on the laptop, everything has been running good till about a month ago, and was wanting to put the windows 7 back on it, of course I did complete install. there was 2 partitions however made by acer with my restore info on that I did not alter. My question is "how do I access these partitions and go to acer restore or recover?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello *kellyr*,

Here is the standard Acer Recovery Instructions (note that this process will delete all personal data on the drive):

1.	Power on the machine
2.	At the white ACER BIOS screen, hold the "Alt" key and press the "F10" key simultaneously to start Acer eRecovery
3.	Once eRecovery has loaded, click "Restore to Factory Default Settings"
4.	Click "OK" to continue
5.	From here, the eRecovery process will update all the data on the C: drive and restore a fully functional factory image (approximately 10 minutes).
6.	Once eRecovery has run, press "OK" to reboot unit

Let me know how that works for you. 

------------------------------------------------------

While I prefer Windows 7, what is your issue with Windows 8?

Perhaps we can resolve it instead of formatting the drive and installing Windows 7.


----------



## kellyr (Feb 20, 2000)

your solution worked great, much appreciated


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

You're welcome. Glad to hear it worked. :up:


----------

